# Is this Hen sitten properly?



## Anthony Sr. (Sep 20, 2018)

I have a Hen that only seems to sit on her eggs overnight? There are only 2 egg's now this is Thursday 9/20 is the 4th day of sitting. The other Hen was sitting, till she got frighten off her Egg by a Raccoon (the coon took my 3rd Hen; Yes, I'm Coon hunting!!!) Cannot afford a trap yet.
     My main question is, it normal/ok for those eggs and will they hatch? I'm not counting 2 chickens for the 2 eggs and really not even one, since I'm not sure about this behavior of the Hen?
        I was asked if I had a Rooster =
    I am sorry for not mentioning him, yes I do have a rooster and he is fertilizing the eggs. I just found out this morning, it is ok behavior due to the heat we get in this part of East TX. I'm about 18 miles south of Canton, TX.


----------



## Simpleterrier (Sep 20, 2018)

Do u have a rooster


----------



## Anthony Sr. (Sep 20, 2018)

I am sorry for not mentioning him, yes I do have a rooster and he is fertilizing the eggs. I just found out this morning, it is ok behavior due to the heat we get in this part of East TX. I'm about 18 miles south of Canton, TX.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 20, 2018)

It's possible that she's just decided to use the nest as her overnight accommodations instead of a roost and isn't really broody.


----------



## Anthony Sr. (Sep 21, 2018)

I really haven't noticed if she broody or not, she sitting on 3 egg's, so I'll find out around 10/7 if she is/was sitting. That'll be the 21 day's.


----------



## Rammy (Dec 20, 2018)

If your hen is broody, you'll know by her behavior. My hens will puff up their feathers and "talk" to me when Im gathering eggs. They also sometimes will peck my hand if I reach in to get the eggs. You will find them sitting on the nest even during the day uf they are broody. If its just at night, probably not.


----------

